# Need help please, 5 weeks pregnant and already on twice the amount of insulin



## Nada (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
I just found out that I am pregnant 3 days ago.
Actually since mid-cycle my BG has been all over the place with no specific pattern at all, I was working on it but it used to get up to 19 but would only go down after multiple bolluses/chaning pump set and insulin, up to the point I had no inject novo via pen.
I have just seen my consultant before knowing I am pregnant by few days, and changed me now to fiasp.
But since I actually increased by basal to 200% with no better control, it just keeps shooting up during sleep, or as soon as a bolus for correction or food is wearing off. 
I have increased my carb ratio as well to 8:1. 
I really don't know what to do or if there is anything else that could help. 
Keeping in mind that my daily control before all this was pretty okay actually and Hb1C was 45. I am using libre to monitor, I do have the medtronic CGM but it did not work that well with me.
Did this happen to anyone else?? 
I have just reread Alison's blog re her pregnancy, which is really helpful but am I wrong to think that my insulin needs are excessive.
I was just super worried and feel helpless -sorry for the long post


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi Nada
A couple of things - firstly and most importantly - your body needs whatever it needs, full stop!  I well remember someone saying on a different forum a few years ago that her very first symptom of pregnancy before the pee test was even saying yes or she'd missed a period - was her BG shooting skywards like it had been just launched by NASA.

Secondly most of the T1s we've heard from on this forum who've tried FIASP have all said the 'very rapid' action it initially gives, cease after a relatively short time (a couple of months-ish) - but if it's still working quickly - it's fine at the moment.

When T1s - for whatever reason - start to have insulin resistance, the first thing that is usually tried to try and help negate that, is the T2 drug Metformin.  Has that been mentioned?  It is safe to take in pregnancy and in fact some ladies with Gestational diabetes get on absolutely fine on it.

The last thing is - usually, heightened and lowered BG during pregnancy falls roughly in line with the trimesters so it could be that this 'stage' will only last however long it lasts and you'll soon be over it - and it will be worth the struggle I hope!

Good luck !


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 23, 2018)

Just a random thought, check that you are using a basal profile with sensible rates. When I first started on the pump my reading were like yours and only bolus seemed to be working, tbrs did nothing, then I realised I had left the clinic with the default basal rate of 0 set up! Felt much better once I had actual basal going in.....

Hope you get things sorted soon, congratulations on the pregnancy!


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 26, 2018)

Firstly congratulations.

Secondly do not freak out and panic. You have got along time to go yet and need to try and calm down. Stressing about it will not help. 
I don't remember this myself, but I didn't have the standard T1 pregnancy. 

And as Trophywrench said if it is its still working quickly that's fine for now. I would say if you have to use the pen over the pump just do it, whatever works is the best way to go.

Are you able to get in touch with your team?

I went to my GP as soon as I knew, very early on like yourself. He booked me in at the pregnancy clinic with the diabetes/obs team the next week, and then regularly after that, with the phone numbers of the nurses and diabetes team to call anytime.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 14, 2019)

@Nada how are you? X


----------

